# Robben Ford Lick Cannonball Shuffle



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

From Cannonball Shuffle, live. I think of this as a "piano style lick". It's a great technique in itself, this thing about having one note ringing while you do hammerons/pulloffs on another string.


----------

